# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year TLF



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

As 2018 comes to a close, I'm thankful for and truly amazed by what we have going on here at TLF. I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hear hear :beer:


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Such an amazing community here. Looking forward to a great 2019!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Merry Christmas, TLF!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Happy belated Festivus to all! 

Edit: Now, I can officially wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all! :beer:


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Hear hear :beer:


Dilly Dilly!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Merry Christmas guys and gals!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all. I hope every had a great boxing day today.


----------

